# iPod case



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent the day in the shop today. (again) I've been thinking about making a wooden case for my iPod and tomorrow, I plan on constructing it. Hopefully, tomorrow, I will post some photos of the progress of the build. It's a work in progress and it may take some strange turns. Who knows, it may even end up in the wood stove. :laughing:

Either way, this is what I have so far.


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a really interesting project. I'd never have thought about putting it in wood. I'd love to hear more about it and definitely want to see photos when you can. You've got my attention.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a company that makes them out of bamboo. They look cool. I'll see if I can find the link again and post it


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

A search for a bamboo case led me to Amazon. They have several different woods including bamboo, cherry and walnut. Very interesting.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's the challenge of building it.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a case customized by grovemade.com. Very nice work. I'm sure if anyone can pull it off it's Kenbo. If you have some questions about the design let me know.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

love to see the pics when it is done


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So the build continued today. Kind of a fun little project in between my building of Big Ben.

Anyway, here are a few construction shots of the cutting and laminating.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

All I have left to do is apply the finish.

Here is a shot of the back of the case.












A shot of the top of the case. All three buttons are completely functional with the 2 on the left controlling volume and the one on the right controlling the power to the screen.











And a shot of the front of the case.









Hope you guys like it. I'll post the final pics when the finish has been applied.

Thanks for looking
Ken


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats awesome. How exactly do the buttons function? Do they just float or are they on some type of spring?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment. The button float and are sandwiched between the two layers of oak. There are tabs on one side of each button that control the amount of rise of the button. The iPod itself, controls the springback. Maybe I should take a photo with the cover off as well.


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, wow! I didn't realize you were taking it to that level with the extra wood buttons and encasing it that much. That looks impressive. Good job!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, I sealed the wood last night and will start adding the finish to it today. Hopefully, it will be ready for use by Tuesday or Wednesday. Thanks for the kind words. It started of as a joke really. I got tired of all of the crap cases on the market that did nothing more than empty your wallet. I said to my wife that I could make a better case out of paper. I got to thinking that I would give it a try. Pretty please with the results actually. It is only to protect the iPod and to make it a little bigger in my pocket so that I don't lose it amongst my pocket change. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats just too kool kenbo:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cool project, Kenbo.:thumbsup:

What brand Vernier is that? I made a case for my dial calipers years ago but I did not spend the time to finish it as good as your iPod case.

Are you going to start production on those cases? Bet you could make a mint!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

H. A. S. said:


> Very cool project, Kenbo.:thumbsup:
> 
> What brand Vernier is that?


 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32612&cat=1,43513,43546


I also made a case for my calipers. I should post that in a different thread. Thanks for the kind words. I didn't get a chance to put the finish on the iPod case today so hopefully I will get the time tomorrow. I will post pics when it is done.
Ken


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

just a little side project:blink:. very cool. and Big Ben is just amazing.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ken, how do you use the "dial" of the ipod? I see your little dowel there, but that just looks like it works the select button, not the dial itself. Also, what about heat? iPods don't get too warm, especially the newer ones, but encased like that I'd be somewhat worried about it. But then again, maybe not.

I guess the biggest issue I see is the added bulk, but it sure looks like a fun project. Excellent work, as usual.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice !!!*

Nice job on the case.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

frankp said:


> Ken, how do you use the "dial" of the ipod? I see your little dowel there, but that just looks like it works the select button, not the dial itself. Also, what about heat? iPods don't get too warm, especially the newer ones, but encased like that I'd be somewhat worried about it. But then again, maybe not.
> 
> I guess the biggest issue I see is the added bulk, but it sure looks like a fun project. Excellent work, as usual.


 
At the moment Frank, the case has a wet finish on it so I can't put the ipod in it to take a photo. There is no click wheel on this iPod. It is a case for the 6th generation nano which has a touch screen. There are only 3 buttons on the iPod and they are all on the top. The other controls are touch screen controls. I wanted to add the extra bulk because the new nano is so small, that i was afraid that I would lose it. There are also no protective cases for them on the market right now. The cutout in the front of the case is wide open and the cutout at the back, showing the apple symbol is also wide open leaving plenty of ventallation. I have placed a screen protector over the iPod touch screen to prevent any scratches.
After the finish dries, I will post a picture of the iPod inside the case.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

OOOOOOH, fancy ! I haven't seen one of those before. Thanks, though, I think I'd add bulk to it too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Excellent work Ken. If I had to pick someone that could do it, it would be you. Believe it or not, there is a big market for tool cases. Back when drafting was manual, there were a variety of cases for instruments for fanatics that dug fancy cases, boxes and trays.

Don't forget to post a finished picture...what's your plans for that?












 









.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I gave this case a couple of coats of varnish and it turned out just fine. This one is only the prototype. I'm going to use this one for a while and see how it wears. What kind of damage it takes, how much the finish wears, what I would change etc and then I intend on making the final case out of maple. I've already had several people ask me where I got it and when they found out that I made it, they asked me if I could make them one. I even had a police officer stop me today while I was working and ask me where I got my case. He then called his partner over to show him. It's only a silly little piece of oak for crying out loud. :laughing:

Anyway, here's the "finished" prototype.











And, of course for Frank, here is a picture of the case with the cover removed.











Thanks for all the kind words and the encouragement on this project guys, it's been fun.

Ken


----------



## Nicktomcat (Jan 26, 2011)

that is the coolest thing i have ever seen! My wife would die for one of these for her IPhone, shes constantly breaking those silly little plastic ones. you have truly inspired me!


----------



## Jayreynolds (Jan 21, 2011)

Great way of seeing a timeless heritage in woodworking mixed with the latest in modern technology. Any plans for an iPad case? Haha. Looks great and I bet the final maple version will be intriguing as well. 

Great job.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Hardwood for hard rock! I like your music choices.

That case is great! Form and function combined.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Jayreynolds said:


> Any plans for an iPad case?


Done right, that could do well. Did x-country travel last week and saw LOTS of tablets, iPads, etc.. Many had cheap carrying cases. I smell a niche market!


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cool! That's all I got... very very cool!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. My only complaints with this one is the dowel in the center. I think it takes away from the case. The problem is that the lid is only 1/8" thick and there isn't much play in material for the drilling etc. I have to come up with a way to join the lid without the dowel. Everytime I look at it, it drives me nuts. :blink:


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

How bout a small magnet placed away from the unit.. just a thought. Love love love the concept and as others have said you have definitely inspired others


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

So I guess you dont run with your Ipod? Small is good when its clipped to your collar!


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

PSDkevin said:


> How bout a small magnet placed away from the unit.. just a thought. Love love love the concept and as others have said you have definitely inspired others


I'd think a magnet might play havoc with whatever media is used to hold the music.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I know that could be a concern but they shield things pretty well these days. After all anything electronic emits a magnetic field. But to be sure move it away from the device. 
Or how about a cover that slides in. Just spitballing. Im sure a guy that came up with the case already has a dozen solutions. Just trying to be helpful. Ill shut up now lol


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kirkus said:


> I'd think a magnet might play havoc with whatever media is used to hold the music.


A small rare earth magnet placed along the outside edge further away from the iPod shouldn't make any issue at all. Especially if you added a "key" on the opposite corner close to the iPod. Say a much smaller dowel that wasn't as obvious and just locked into a hole on the case back where the "ribs" are.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The silver coloured hole at the lower end of the case (in the picture of the cover off) is a rare earth magnet. That is how the lid holds on now. But it needs a little more stability and although I have not had any issues with this case, the dowel to me is ugly. I really don't want to get a magnet any closer to the iPod.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

What if the bottom half of the inside was a slip in block somehow locked into place. Maybe with a sliding peice of wood that fit into a notch that was in the main body. But that would mean having to glue the face to the back. Hell, the dowel looks cool to me but I am weird like that. Kinda looks like the roller on an ipod to me.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

How about the same basic design only the dowel doesn't go all the way through. There could be a build up on the underside of the lid. Don't know if I am explaining that right. Rabet and groove at the top of the lid could work too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

PSDkevin said:


> How about the same basic design only the dowel doesn't go all the way through. There could be a build up on the underside of the lid. Don't know if I am explaining that right. Rabet and groove at the top of the lid could work too.


 
The lid is only 1/8" thick. Not much material to play with there.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*an idea for the lid?!?*

First of all.... Awesome job on the case... inspires me to maybe make one as well.

As far as the lid for the case......What about beveling the edges of the lid and where the lid goes to work it kind of like a dovetail. I am currently trying to do the same thing with a removeable zero clearance plate I'm making for my TS. I posted a pic to sort of show you (maybe).

my insert will be 11/64"..... I am having fun planeing down some maple to that thickness, but I think I got it figured out.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Upon further review.......*

LOL... after looking at your case again, I see that you don't have a second edge you could dovetail to hold the lid in place.  Oh well it was worth a shot.....


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay I promise I wont bother you anymore.... How about reversing the design and make the back the lid. You know where you put the unit in face down and the back attaches. That would give you a nice clean face. The back could then use some small counter sunk screws or something.....ok im done now lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You're not bothering me at all. In fact, quite the opposite. I asked for ideas and your guys are giving them. The dovetail idea sound possible and so does reversing the case. I may have to revamp the design and try another one. Time to get the creative juices flowing and for that........................I need a nap. :laughing:


----------

